# Beztēma >  Kačera efekts

## defs

Tātad,ar ko es nodarbojos? uztaisiju vienu shēmu-šo kā modeli.Nākošais solis-jātin lielaka sekundārā spole,lai iegūtu lielaku efektu.
Pēc tam nākošais solis-enerģijas noņemšana no kačera. Man šis kā eksperimentāls modelis,galvenais bija pārliecināties,ka shēma strādā autopilotā-bez speciāla ģeneratora. Visu iepriekšējo ziemu nosēdeju pie datora,lai pētītu konkrēto jautājumu.
 Goda vārds-šis nav fotošops vai kas līdzīgs,spuldze deg bez jebkādiem vadiem,kas ir pretrunā ar to fiziku,ko māca skolā.Tas tāpēc,ka manā gadijumā frekvence ap 120kHz,bet nestabila.
 Tālāk seko komentāri,jautājumi uzbraucieni ...  ::  
p.s. pāris vardos to visu gruti izstastit,bet par cik šāda tēma te nav cilāta,tad lai nu iet :  ::

----------


## Delfins

Kur var piebraukt, apskatīt un normāli nofočēt!?

----------


## karloslv

Kas tieši ir pretrunā ar kuru fiziku? Tu vari paņemt krītu rokās, aiziet pie tāfeles un uzrakstīt, kas tieši nesanāk? Vai arī "internetā viss ir uzrakstīts, es jau neko"? Ja nevari, tad varētu vismaz nemētāties ar apgalvojumiem. pagaidām skaidrs ir tikai tas, ka tev spuldzīte deg. Nu i sēdi un priecājies  ::

----------


## defs

> Kur var piebraukt, apskatīt un normāli nofočēt!?


 Pagaidām nesteidzies,kad būs kaut kas nopietnaks-tad jau sarunāsim.Es pat neesmu mērījis patērēto trāvu,bet tranzistors uz radiatora remdens. Domaju,ka jāceļ vēl jauda.Barošanas spriegums 34 V.

----------


## defs

> Kas tieši ir pretrunā ar kuru fiziku? Tu vari paņemt krītu rokās, aiziet pie tāfeles un uzrakstīt, kas tieši nesanāk? Vai arī "internetā viss ir uzrakstīts, es jau neko"? Ja nevari, tad varētu vismaz nemētāties ar apgalvojumiem. pagaidām skaidrs ir tikai tas, ka tev spuldzīte deg. Nu i sēdi un priecājies


 Sorry,šo teikumu par pretrunu pasteidzos uzrakstīt pa ātru. Skolā māca,ka ķēdei jābūt noslēgtai /tas ir=barošanas avots - slēdzis - spuldze- un atkal barošanas avots/.Gāzu izlādes spuldzēs-tās spīd arī elektriskajā laukā. Ideja ,ka jādeg kvēlspuldzei bez noslēgtas ķēdes šajā gadijumā,bet viens vads gaisā,kas tēlo antenu.
 Galvenā pretruna ir,ka lietderības koeficients daudz reižu pārsniedz 100%.Bet arī par šo vēlāk,kad izveidošu šo sistēmu jaudīgāku.
Un ir tā,piemēŗam-klasiskajā transformatorā,ja no trafa patērējam 100W,tad arī 100W ir jāpievada. Šeit varam pievadīt 15W un nesaņemt neko,jo visa jauda izkliedējas šajā transformatorā.Bet tad,kad jauda sasniedz 40W /pievadāmā/,tad noņemt jau var 100W.Un šīs rādītājs tālāk mainās nelineāri pieaugoši. Tā ir teorija,kas jāpārbauda man. Galvenā fiška ir kontūra labums,tas ir saskaņota rezonanses frekvence-ar šo jāpacīnās.

----------


## defs

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2549492.html?v= ... 7d74cb91f2

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2549834.html?v= ... abc02bc909

te ir intervija ar Kandrašovu-lai man nebūtu viss tas jāatkārto.

----------


## karloslv

Par gāzu izlādi plazmā stāsta skolā, un izsecināt, ka enerģija var ierosināt atomus, var jebkurš domājošs cilvēks. Bet tas tā. Pirms runāt muļķības par brīvajām enerģijām - mērījumus. Nē, jautrībai - paskaidro labāk iemeslu, no kurienes rodas liekā enerģija. Tur parasti ir jauka vāvuļošana par visuma brīvo enerģiju, rezonansēm, magnētiem un tamlīdzīgām lietām, par kurām cilvēkiem parasti ir tikai vāji intuitīva nojausma, un tādēļ tie šķiet maģiski un visu izskaidrojoši principi.

Es teiktu, ka galvenā fiška ir atkal jau mērīšanas un domāšanas defekti, bet nu lai veicas ar visuma brīvās enerģijas sērfošanu.

Zini kā, intervijas ar Buiķi mums arī ir. Vai ir nopietni zinātniski pētījumi par to, ko viņš muld? Vai ir peer-reviewed publikācijas? Vai ir atkārtoti šie eksperimenti laboratorijās?

----------


## Delfins

> Kur var piebraukt, apskatīt un normāli nofočēt!?
> 
> 
>  Pagaidām nesteidzies,kad būs kaut kas nopietnaks-tad jau sarunāsim.Es pat neesmu mērījis patērēto trāvu,bet tranzistors uz radiatora remdens. Domaju,ka jāceļ vēl jauda.Barošanas spriegums 34 V.


 es gribu redzēt ko tu tur uztaisīji - agregāts, kas strādā bez vadiem (ārējās barošanas) - pofig kā realizēts un ar kādu jaudu.

----------


## karloslv

Tak fokusņiks viņš ir, uzsēdies uz to, ka "ķēde nav noslēgta" un vēl beidzas kalendārā, omg, omg, omg. Auditorija lauž krēslus un tic iluzionistam. Katram kabatā ir mobiļņiks, kurš strādā pēc tiem pašiem maģiskajiem principiem ar nenoslēgtu ķēdi. Nedaudz sasprindzinot iztēli, var saprast, kā maiņstrāva var plūst pa vienu vadu, kurš nekur nebeidzas, un vēl darbu darīt.

----------


## karloslv

Delfins, paņem pats garo spuldzi un aizbrauc uz Šmerli vai pie kāda raidītāja pastaigāt zem vadiem - http://www.doobybrain.com/2008/02/03/el ... s-to-glow/

----------


## defs

> ...Vai ir atkārtoti šie eksperimenti laboratorijās?


 Kādās laboratorijā Tu gribi,lai atkārto?Varbūt gribi nopirkt strādājosu,rūpnieciski ražotu ierīci un pateikt LE "čau!" ?
Kas tad maksās lielo piķi valstij? Atminies,ka mēs dzīvojam un biznesa pasaules,kur galvenais ir izkačāt naudu no cilvēkiem.

Es vēl reiz saku -par lietderības koeficientu-es veikšu mērījums,kad izveidošu jaudīgāku ierīci,kad viņa sevi atražos.Tad arī turpināsu šõ tēmu.

Pagaidām viela pārdomām...

----------


## defs

> Kur var piebraukt, apskatīt un normāli nofočēt!?
> 
> 
>  Pagaidām nesteidzies,kad būs kaut kas nopietnaks-tad jau sarunāsim.Es pat neesmu mērījis patērēto trāvu,bet tranzistors uz radiatora remdens. Domaju,ka jāceļ vēl jauda.Barošanas spriegums 34 V.
> 
> 
>  es gribu redzēt ko tu tur uztaisīji - agregāts, kas strādā bez vadiem (ārējās barošanas) - pofig kā realizēts un ar kādu jaudu.


 Pagaidi,es nerakstīju,ka darbojas bez barošanas šajā brīdī.Es rakstīju par kačera efektu,ka tranzistors darbojas pats ģeneratora režīmā.
Vadi nav pašai spuldzei klāt.Par kačera efektu uzraksti googlē-atradīsi interviju ar Brovinu,kurš to atklāja.

----------


## karloslv

Piedod, bet vienīgais Brovins, ko atrodu, ir: "Vasili Aleksandrovich Brovin (Russian: Василий Александрович Бровин; born March 25, 1982) is a Russian professional footballer." 

 ::  Lūdzu precīzus vārdus tad, un vēlams angliski - kaut kā es krievu avotiem neticu. Viņu zinātniskā kultūra vēl joprojām ir šamanisma līmenī. Mani interesē _zinātniskas publikācijas_, nevis dzelteni raksti un satriecošas intervijas.

Bet no sazvērestības teorijas nevaram atturēties - te ir fizika un mērījumi, ne? Kādi vēl naftas magnāti un Latvenergo? Vai arī viņi tūlīt šo forumu slēgs? Ja kaut kas varētu/vajadzētu uztraukties, tad tā ir Elektronisko Sakaru Direkcija par ētera piemēslošanu.

----------


## Delfins

Nu baigais brīnums.. tas ka lampa deg laukā to es zināj.

Pieslēdz 2x 12V pilnus āķus (ar zināmu enerģijas "tilpumu"), nomēri lampas degšanas laiku. Un vēl vajadzēs lux-metru, kas fiksēs cik tad lielā spožumā deg.

----------


## karloslv

Nene, akumulatoru ietilpība - tā atkal ir muhļīšanās, ne tā ietilpība konstanta, ne kā. Voltmetrs, ampērmetrs un rēķinām vatus. Bet tikai _līdzstrāvai_ - tātad labi nofiltrējam barošanu savam neitronsinhropepelizatoram. 

Par spuldzi jau interesantāk, tur tiešām vajag luksmetru. Problēma, ka cilvēka acs ir ļoti mānīga - tai ir laba logaritmiska autoekspozīcija, un starp 1W un 10W mēs atšķirību vāji redzam.

----------


## defs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMiNnHzFsRQ
te mazliet par Brovinu.Angļu valodā būs daudz ko grūti atrast,jo Brovins ir Krievu tautības.

----------


## Vikings

Hehe, šitam būs jāpaseko līdzi. Reiz sen atpakaļ no rindu izvērses trafa ar biju uztaisījis augstsprieguma ģeneratoru no kura dzirksteļošanas mirguļoja nepieslēgta dienasgaismas lampa. Nezināju, ka esmu uz revolucionāra izgudrojuma sliekšņa...

----------


## karloslv

Lūk, lūk, krievu tautības... 21. gadsimtā tas nozīmē, ka viņa pētījumi nav pieejami globāli? Vai drīzāk to, ka viņam nav nepieciešams, lai tie būtu globāli, jo patiesībā sektantu tepat tēvzemē pietiek... A tur rietumos vēl kāds ar kritisku aci paskatīsies.

----------


## defs

Tālāk enerģijas noņemšana no kačera.
 Šodien paeksperimentēju ar 3 dažādām sekundārajām spolēm.Ar liekāko vijumu skaitu bija ap 600, d=0,18mm vadam,karkass d=74mm. Agšējais stieples gals kūrās kā ugunskurs-maktens AS,bet sliktāk iedegās kvēlspuldze tumumā pie tā/drīzāk sāka degt izolācija apkārt/.Labāk bija ar 250 vij 1,4 mm diametra stieple un d=38mm karkasa.
Attēlā redzamā ir ar 300 vij 0,7 mm un karkass 32 mm. Ar pašu lielāko spoli strāvas patēŗiņš /mēru AC pie trafa sekundārā/ bija 1,8-2 A, bet ar pārējām spolēm 0,5-0,6.
Man tagad nav AS kondensātori,kas iztur tādu spriegumu,laikam pētījumi uz kādu brīdi apstāsies. bet,cik esmu izpētījis,lielās jaudas cienitāji ar tranzistoriem neņemas daudz,tie visur lieto dzirksteļizlādni,caur kuru primārais induktors strādā ar daudz labāku atdevi.
Es  saku-nezinu, ar ko tas beigsies,bet baigi gribas redzēt efektu  ::

----------


## Zigis

Nu šito projektu var ātri pabeigt un precīzi izmērīt to koeficientu, cerības uz ātru izveseļošanos pastāv  ::   nav jau nekads Bedīnī, kur viss balstās uz grūti nomērāmiem aķiem.

Varu iepriecināt, nekādi augstsprieguma kondiki nebūs vajadzīgi.
 Krievu pulkvežpropesors tak izstāstīja kā noņemt - trešo spoli, identisku, vai par kādu vijumu lielāku kā primārā, tiltiņš, koniķis. Viss.
Izejā spriegums būs vienāds vai bišķi lielāks ka ieejā, tālāk slogo, voltmetrs, ampērmetrs priekšā, pakaļā, kalkulātors rokā, un tik skaiti, cik haļavnijos bubļikus kačers no ētera izkačājis.

pirms rādi vidējo pirkstu latvenergo, noteikti nopublicē pozitīvo rezultātu visai godīgajai pasaulei, personīgās drošības dēļ. Tu jau zini kādi tie naftinieki...    ::  

Vienīgi taisngriezī diodes vajadzēs, kas uz to frekvenci strādā, neesmu ieglubinājies, vairak par 50HZ nav bijusi vajadzība. No kāda impulsnieka, vai?

----------


## defs

Zigi,man tikai radās jautājums-kāpēc Kandrašovs pats jau nebija uzlicis to spoli un nedemonstrē,ka tā lieta nestrādā? Es tādu slēgumu nekur nebiju redzējis,bet tomēr pārbaudīju.Kad uzliek sekundāro spoli,kaut ar spuldzīti izejā,tad uzreiz pieaug barošanas strāva.Un pat neveicot mērījumus ir skaidrs,ka te sāk darboties klasiskā transformatora princips,tikai nav iekšā serdes un strādā radiofrekveņču diapazonā.
 Mana ideja ir pavisam savādāka,proti,es domāju veikt eksperimentu ar sava veida hibrīdu. Sekundārā spole ražo maktenu hoheršpanungu,kas man te aizdedzina papīru/Cigaretes man te nav,jo nepīpēju/. Un tagad domaju šo spriegumu noņemt caur diodi,kas  tālāk kā Tesla bija zīmējis /skat shēmu,antenas vietā slēdzu klāt /. Doma ir lādēt akumulatoru,kuru tālāk slēdzu pie konvertora,kas man taisa ~220v 50Hz. Un tad varu štepselēt konvertorā iekšā savu brīnumu un vērot,kas notiek tālāk. Ja sāk krist akumulatora spriegums-tā lieta ir galīgi garām.Ja spriegums ir stabils-slēdzu klāt papildus slodzi un atkal vēroju,lai saprastu,cik man sanakusi haļava /jā tāda sanāks/. Protams,kāds teiks,ka man tur būs siltuma zudumi utt.,-lai ir,ja ir haļava un nevar pat zudumus pavilkt-tad ir galīgi garām.
 No savas puses apsolu būt godigs-ja nekas nebūs,tad nebūs.Ja sanāks-Delfīns varēs braukt fočēt. Vienkārši es tagad tēloju mītbasteru   ::

----------


## Delfins

> Vienkārši es tagad tēloju mītbasteru


 Prieks, ka vismaz godīgi un pavisam apzinies kādā statusā esi  ::  Tikai jāsagaida rezultāts TRUE/FALSE veidolā, nevis atmazkas - nauda/laiks beidzās.. Kā tas ir ar steorniešiem.. kapa klusums.

----------


## next

Tai bildee inducene otraadi piesleegta.
Vajag laist atmosfeeras shpani augstvoltiigajaa pusee un zemvoltiigo caur diodi uz akji.

----------


## defs

Tas viss sīkums,var dažādi eksperimentēt.Vēl kāda shēma-nav AS gals vispār izmantots.
Tagad interesanta lieta- normāli patēriņš pie 34v ir ap 0,6 A, bet shēma ar zemi nav sastīta. Ņemu zemējuma vadu un pietuvinu klāt sek. spoles augšējam galam-sāk sprēgātdzirksteles,bet patēriņš nokrīt uz 0,3A pie tāda režīma.Tas nozīmē,ka tērēju ap 12W.Strāvu mēru visu laiku barošanas trafa sekundāraja pusē pirms tiltiņa.Uz kolektora nav verts mērīt-tur būs baigie pīķi,kas dos nepareizu mērījumu.

----------


## Zigis

> Zigi,man tikai radās jautājums-kāpēc Kandrašovs pats jau nebija uzlicis to spoli un nedemonstrē,ka tā lieta nestrādā? Es tādu slēgumu nekur nebiju redzējis,bet tomēr pārbaudīju.Kad uzliek sekundāro spoli,kaut ar spuldzīti izejā,tad uzreiz pieaug barošanas strāva.Un pat neveicot mērījumus ir skaidrs,ka te sāk darboties klasiskā transformatora princips,tikai nav iekšā serdes un strādā radiofrekveņču diapazonā.


 Nu tas labi, vismaz pats pārliecinajies, ka nemēdz būt bezmaksas bubļiki. Tāds arī bija mana ieteikuma mērķis.

Bet nu gribās tos haļavnijos bubļikus ļoti. Ja arī kaut ko iegūsi ar savu hibrīdu, tā būs pamatā saules enerģija, ar saules baterijas panelīti dabūtu to pašu, un efektīvāk.

----------


## Ar4

Nu ja šitā _free energy_ var iegūt, tad arī taisītu augšā. Tie saules paneļi ir padārgi, un _nolietojami_ , kautgan ražotāji sola 80% efektivitāti pēc 25 gadu lietošanas. Bet vismaz cilvēks mēģina, nevis tupi apgalvo ka tā tas ir. Ceru sagaidīt arī mērījumus, lai veicas.

----------


## defs

http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=ncdfhi
Te links no mana eksperimenta.Šo briesmīgo hoheri,kas griežas uz riņķi un sņāc ka reaktīvā ličene...godīgi sakot man bail no tā,ka neizcepos. Kad lietoju iepriekšejo mazāko spoli,tad nepietiek hoheris,kad pieslēdz diodi un kondiķi,rezultātā nepārlec dzirkstele,par ko biju domajis iepriekš.Atradu mazliet savādāku shēmu enerģijas noņemsanai no kachera.Tas ir no primārā induktora.Un man sanāk ap 100 V.
Pieliekot 15W spuldzīti spriegums nokrīt uz 35 un spuldzīte neiedegas.Secinājums-nepietiek jaudas. Mana gadijuma es lietoju sakuma minētos shēmu,nekādu frekvenci neregulēju.
 Labi,man ir diezgan daudz dažādu ideju,kas jāizmeģina...

----------


## JDat

Kā tad Ar Operas remontu? Tiki galā? Es kaut kā neredzu to tēmu vairs?  ::

----------


## defs

Edit: pamēģināju ar citu spoli,kas bija ar resnāko vadu,bet mazāko vijumu skaitu (250 vij.).Shēma sekojoša un strādājoša. Kā jau biju iepriekš domājis. Frekvence nav baigi augsta,kādi 0,5-2Hz (nav stabila ),bet "knābā" smuki.
 Arī auto aizdedzes spole tepat mētājās,vienīgā problēma-nav vēl akumulators iegādāts,jo finanses piespiež šobrīd :: 
Bet esmu noskaņots nopietni vienreiz par visām reizēm šo lietu pārbaudīt!
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=ugryvy   -te video,kā notiek izlāde uz zemi.
Izrādās,ka nenormālo troksni taisa pats kačers (skaņu fonā),jo man te praktiski klusums. Un pat kursors uz ekrāna raustījās dzirksteles ritmā,kaut kāds sviesc  ::  
Nu neko-spēkstacija laikam prasa upurus...

----------


## defs

> Kā tad Ar Operas remontu? Tiki galā? Es kaut kā neredzu to tēmu vairs?


 °Opera pagaidīs.Piezvaniju īpašniekam-šis saka,ka laika līdz rudenim.Tā kā...
Paldies,JDat,ka apvaicājies.

----------


## defs

http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=rxgfyw
eksperimenti turpinās.Izveidojam dzirskteļizlādi tieši uz sekundāro tinumu kā redzams shēmā /visu zemi-pofig/. Un kas notiek? Līdz ko sāk notikt izlāde,samazinās patērētā strāva no 0,62 A uz apmēram 0,52 A.Paspiežot spicos kontaktus ciešāk-pieaug izlādes frekvence (bet noteikti samazinās arī sprieguma apmlitūda,jo dzirkste pārlec jau tad,kad kondensātori uzlādējušies),bet patērētā strāva krīt. 
 Tālāk... mums vienalga ir diezgan augsts hoheris,ko vienkārši čaiņikam nepieslēgsi. Tāpēc tagad doma šo dzirksteļspraugu saslēgt virknē ar indukcijas spoli (skat.kaut kur iepriekš) un akumulatoru. Un kontrolei vēl virknē kādu 0,1 omu pretestību,kurai paralēli pieslēgt oscilogrāfu un pavērot,cik augsti ir pīķveida impulsi,kas lādēs akumulatoru.
 Un beigās pats galvenais- slēdzam pie ši paša akumulatora konvertoru,kurš arī nobaros šo kačeri. Tālāk vērosim,kas notiek ar akumulatora spriegumu - ir vai nav haļava??? Bet to-citu vakaru.

----------


## defs

Mazliet sanāca laika paeksperimentēt. Lietot indukcijas spoli nevar akumulatora lādēšanai,jo tā izjauc rezonanses frekvenci un visa jauda tur pazūd.
 Nākošais-manuprāt jātaisa shēma,kas šī linka pašā apakšā.Kačers tēlos antenu,uzlādēs elektrolītu,tiristors iedos kondensātora enerģiu akumulatoram.Lādēt ar kačera dzirksteli kondensātoru ir garām,jo pārāk niecīga strāva-pārak lēni viss notiek.
http://www.free-energy-devices.com/Chapt7.html
p.s. kačers ir viena briesmīga lieta-par to nedrīkst stāstīt kaimiņiem,jo man pašam radio 106,4 MHz (Kurzeme) vienkārši pazūd  :: 
Domāju,ka arī kaimiņiem aiz sienas kā arī pirmajā stāvā  tā pati problēma. Tāpēc jau brīžam staigāju pa sētu un domāju,kur antenu piesiet :P

----------


## defs

Mazs oftopiks,ja kāds grib paniekoties.Katrā ziņā šī shēma strādā (shēma ar akumulatoru). Ja nav iespējas uzlikt antenu-var izmantot fāzi.Protams-esiet uzmanīgi!
 Mans kačers izrādās pa vāju dotajā brīdī. Kad pieliku pie akumulatora konvertoru,kuram bija jānobaro kačers ar visu barošaans bloku,tad patērētā strāva kopa no 12V sanāca ap 2A. Un tik atpakaļ iedot nespēja kačers akumulatorā.Secinājums-jātaisa jaudīgāka kačera sekundārā spole.
 Vēl ideja-gandrīz katrs cilvēks zina,ka LE elektrības skaitītājs griežas ātrāk,kad plūst lielāka strāva cauri skaitītāja strāvas spolei. Ko gribu ar to teikt? Mums nevajag lielu strāvu,bet varam izmantot spriegumu. Bet mums nepietiek ar 50 Hz. Tāpēc ideja: ~220V mēs iztaisnojam , "+"caur augstomīgu pretestību pievienojam tranzistora kolektroam, "-" galu emiteram. Un uz bāzi padodam augstu frekvenci. Tālāk no kolektora noņemam augsto frekvenci,kas imitēs garo antenu.Tāpēc LE ir labs kantoris,ka par spriegumu vien nav jāmaksā :P

----------


## defs

Es lietoju optotiristoru,kuru kurbulē mirgojošā gaismas diode.Nobaroju no 12v barošanas bloka,bet tik pat labi var no tā paša akumulatora,jo ir arī galvaniski atsaistīts. Tas par to lampiņlādētāju.
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=rxjrsr

----------


## defs

Tagad par kačeru.Šovakar palika laika paeksperimentēt.Izrādās,ka enerģijas noņemšana no kačera jau sen ir izdomāta-ir jāņem parasts metāla bleķis,kuru vertikālā stāvoklī pietuvinām spolēm.Ar plikām rokām neiesaku-iekodīs!
 Pie bleķa pieliekam spuldzīti,spuldzītes otru galu varam likt pie antenas-parasta vada /kādu metru garš/vai arī savienot ar zemes vadu.Un kvēlspuldzīte smuki deg. Un tā no aukstiem radiantiem iegūstam karsto enerģiju. Jaudu šodien nemēriju,man liekas,ka vēl pa švaku viss tas. Nākošais,kas ar kačeru-jāmet nost tranzistors ,jātaisa sprieguma 2kāršotājs (pie ~220)un caur dzirksteļspraugu liekam klāt pie primārā induktora.Tas tad jau būs tradicionāls Teslas transformators. Un tad paskatīsimies,ko var dabūt laukā.

----------


## jeecha

Tikai godiigi - ko tu vakaros lieto?!?

----------


## defs

> Tikai godiigi - ko tu vakaros lieto?!?


 Nesapratu jautājumu.

----------


## Isegrim

> lietderības koeficients daudz reižu pārsniedz 100%


 Ja nesapīpējas kādu zāli (vismaz), tak šādi apgalvojumi nevar nākt ārā.

----------


## defs

> lietderības koeficients daudz reižu pārsniedz 100%
> 
> 
>  Ja nesapīpējas kādu zāli (vismaz), tak šādi apgalvojumi nevar nākt ārā.


 Ja pamaniji,tad ekesperimenta galvenais mērķis -ir vai nav haļava. Redzi,ja runājam par klasisko transformatoru,tad jautājums ir skaidrs,bet Tesla būvēja savu trafu,lai varētu enerģiju kačāt no apkārtējās vides.Ārējā barošana tikai nodrošina transformatora darbu,bet nedod nekādu enerģiju izejā. Kačers būtībā ir tas pats Teslas transformators,tikai bez dzirksteļizlādes , tiek lietots tranzistors,kas darbina primāro induktoru. Un,cik netā salasījos, haļava ir tad,kad visu izdara pareizi. Ja nav poņas,kas notiek,tad nav  vērts slēgt lodāmuru iekšā. Kā jau iepriekš rakstiju-ja nekas nebūs,tad nebūs.Ja gadijumā dabūšu haļavu,tad Delfīns atbrauks,safotografēs un visiem parādīs.Pagaidām viss ir tapšanas stadijā,gaidu vēl vadu,kad atsūtīs.Tad tīšu jaudīgāku spoli.
 Šis ir tikai viens no projektiem,ko mēģinu pārbaudīt. Ir vēl Teslas slēdzis,bet tā jau cita tēma...

----------


## Delfins

tad ir vai nav.. vismaz tagad !? nu kaut vai  +1% haļavas .. !?  ::

----------


## defs

> tad ir vai nav.. vismaz tagad !? nu kaut vai  +1% haļavas .. !?


 Pagaidām neesmu veicis konkrētus mērījumus.Vakar tikai uzzināju,ka mani enerģijas noņemšanas veidi neder kačaram.
Tagad jau vienkāršāk-pielikšu bleķi klāt tādā attālumā,kur visgaišāk iedegas kvēlspuldze. Tālāk pie bleķa varu likt diožu tiltu ar kondensātoru izejā,mērīt uz tā spriegumu un mēģināt iedot atpakaļ kačerim.Par cik bleķis nav galvaniski ne ar ko saistīts,tad enerģiju varu izmantot jebkur.Man gan 1% haļavas galīgi neinteresē.Ja ir,tad /piemēram/  konkrēti jādeg 100 w spuldzei ar pilnu kvēli un priboriem jārāda vismaz 50% mazāk-tad ir efekts! Kandrašovs teica,ka vismaz 2 x ir haļava,tad es vismaz 2 x to gribu redzēt.

----------


## defs

...pagaidām baigi interesanti sanāk. Saslēdzu 2 spoles virknē,kopējais vijumu skaits ap 550. Patērētā strāva 1,1A pie 26V-tas mērīts uz maiņstravas galiem pie trafa.Pietuvinot bleķi strāva pieaug uz 1,4A,bet tad pēc spuldzītes pielikšanas uzkapj uz 1,6 A un 40w spuldze deg gandrīz uz pilnu kvēli. Nu,ja rēķinām,ka 26v x 1,6 A =41,6,tad sanāk,ka šobrīd vēl nav haļavas.Haļava būtu tad,ja patērētā strāva būtu mazāka.
 Man te mājās nav vienādas kvēlspuldzes.Doma ir saslēgt virknē dažas-tad redzētu,kas notiek ar kvēli. To rīt...

----------


## australia

neko nezinu par kačeru,
bet, spriežot pēc bildes, vai nav tā, ka 95% izstarotās enerģijas aiziet pa pipeļam?

----------


## defs

> neko nezinu par kačeru,
> bet, spriežot pēc bildes, vai nav tā, ka 95% izstarotās enerģijas aiziet pa pipeļam?


 Šodien tieši par to domāju-kā vairāk noņemt?

----------


## defs

Tā,pietiek mocīt tranzistorus! Shēmu mēģināšu uztaisīt šādi. Savādāk nav jēgas mēģināt no dažiem desmitu W izspiest nezin ko.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

Man liekas, ka šī ir strašnā huiņa, prasās pēc banhammera.

----------


## Vikings

Lai jau čalis ņemās, vismaz atzīst, ka nekas nesanāk un meklē citus variantus. Nav kā steorns, sasola, ka visas slepenās tehnoloģijas nu tūlīt tūlīt atklās, bet solītajos datumos nekā.

----------


## JDat

> Man liekas, ka šī ir strašnā huiņa, prasās pēc banhammera.


 Man, kā ekstrasensam, ir priekšnojauta, ka tas viss beigsies ar pamatīgu noraušanos pa nagiem. Dod Dievs, ka defs nesavainojas...

----------


## Zigis

Šitie ir visinteresantākie! Savulaik bija mūžīgo dzinēju tēma, visi ņēmās kā traki, žēl ka aizklapeja izklaides nodaļu.

P.S. Visu laiku brīnos - kur ZZZ palicis? Nemaz nerādās.

----------


## defs

Galvenais neķeriet krenķi. Ja idejas baudīšana izmaksā dažus dolārus un lūžņus-tad var paniekoties. ::

----------


## JDat

nu tik sāksies...

zzz jau atbild...
A ja kaspich pamantītu šo topiku, tad vispār sāktos verbālie grēku plūdi...  ::

----------


## zzz

Da slinkums komenteet vienkaarshi. Forums kopumaa uz audiorastismu nosliecies, kas mani maz aizkustina, nu a shitaa teema ir pilniigs baiss analfabeetisms no cilveekas, kas tic ziemassveetku veciitim, beernu atrashanai kaapostos un muuzhiigo dzineeju nesavtiigajiem izgudrotaajiem internetaa.

----------


## JDat

Katram gribās na haļavu muzonu ar basiem... Tad sākas visādi brīnumi. Padies dievam Kašpirovskis vēl ķaut kā satur visu un atspārda dumības (kopā ar autoriem)...

----------


## defs

Kačerim patreiz atvaļinājums. Ir pavisam svaigas citas idejas,bet par to skaļi nerunāšu.Mana haļava patreiz ir 100% ~4w,doma to palielināt līdz 210w un esmu jau pasūtījis detaļas,lai to izdarītu.Vai izdosies arī tik daudz dabūt-to reāli redzēšu,kad realizēšu šo projektu. Shēmu nekur netā neatradīsiet un es to pagaidām nepublicēšu nekur.
 Patreiz meklēju maiņstrāvas ģeneratoru,lai reāli to varētu pierādīt.

----------


## Andrejs

> Ir pavisam svaigas citas idejas,bet par to skaļi nerunāšu.


 Atnāks "vīri melnā" un  "jaunos kartupeļus" vairs nepiedzīvosi  ::   ::  . Lasi vairāk par konspirāciju teorijām..
Sargi sevi! Mums pietrūks īsteni ticīgo!

----------


## defs

"Vīri melnā" mani galīgi neinteresē. Ja man izdosies,tad šo projektu varētu lietot elektromobīļos un pārdot patentu par smukām naudiņām.
Pagaidām vienīgi baidos,ka palielinot jaudas parādīsies siltuma zudumi un nebūs 100% haļava.Pie zemām strāvām nekas nesilst.Vismaz es zinu,no kurienes rodas enerģija  ::

----------


## zzz

defs ir kaarteejais analfabeetiskais mezha diivainiitis, kas nejeedz korekti izmeeriit jaudu, un taapeec murgo ka ir izgudrojis muuzhiigo dzineeju.

Kas raksturiigi, shim kaa jau psihiski nestabiilam cilveecinjam drausmiigi gribaas izlieliities, kaut arii neko realu uzraadiit savas pleksteeshanas pieraadiishanai shis nevar.

Voobschem  def, sginj nafig. Kameer neesi dabuujis savu slaveno patentu, jebkaada tava tukshaa  muldeeshana ir lieka. 

Es pat ieteiktu foruma administraacijai (ruupees par defa naakotnes patentu tiiriibu) dzeest araa jebkaadu defa pashreizeejo pleksteeshanu. Citaadi shis tak njems un izmuldees kaut ko pirms laika un tad shim nekaadus patentus nedos saskanjaa ar patentu likumiem.

----------


## JDat

> Es pat ieteiktu foruma administraacijai (ruupees par defa naakotnes patentu tiiriibu) dzeest araa jebkaadu defa pashreizeejo pleksteeshanu. Citaadi shis tak njems un izmuldees kaut ko pirms laika un tad shim nekaadus patentus nedos saskanjaa ar patentu likumiem.


 Kamēr defs ir psihiski pieskaitāms pats atbild par saviem postiem un vārdiem. Attiecīgi, ja izpļurkstās tik daudz, ka nesaņem patentu, tad pats vainīgs. Ja administrācijai tiks nosūtīta psihiatra spravka par defa nepieskaitāmību, tad administrācija liegs defam postot forumā.  ::  Bet līdz tam nav juridiska pamata liegt rakstīt atskaites par mūžīgajiem dzinējiem.  :: 

Maksimums, ko administrācija var izdarīt: pārcelt uz beztēmu. Bet vai tas kaut ko kardināli mainīs?

Nopietni: Defs ir foruma biedrītis ar stāžu un aktīvu postošanu. Lai jau šis parāda savu kompetenci būvējot mūžīgo dzinēju. Pats būs vainīgs. Postu saglabāšana noderēs, kad vajadzēs iebakstīt acī.


PS: Man kā vesturniekam, interesē ar ko tas viss beigsies. Sen nav bijuši mūžīgie dzinēji forumā. Ir tik traki (ar mūžīgo dzinēju izgidrošanas trūkumu), ka jālasa kretīniska un uzspiesta reklāma par sildītajie bezskābekļa vara monokristālu audiokabeļiem, kuri uzlabo skaņu.

PS2: Defs kad beidzot salabosi Operu 112? Mani nogalinātu par tādiem remonta termiņiem.   ::

----------


## zzz

Galu galaa:

1. ja defs izmuld tehniskas detaljas, tad shis pats sachakaree savus krutos naakotnes patentus un miljonu pelniishanu. Taapeec no taa sho vajag pasargaat.

2. ja defs neizmuld nekaadas tehniskas detaljas, tad shaa posti ir dailjliteratuura bez satura, tehniskaa forumaa nevajadziiga.

Liidz ar to defa ljerinaashanaas pirms shaa miljonu patenta sanjemshanas ir vai nu bezjeedziiga vai kaitiiga. Vajag sho no taas atradinaat.  ::

----------


## defs

Labi. Ir daudz labāk,ka Tevi uzskata par idiņu,nekā šauj nost  :: 
Es tikai pieminēju,ka turpinu pētniecību. Un varbūt tiešām saprātīgāk ir nerakstīt šeit neko,jo man pagaidām nevajag gudros padomus,kurus tāpat neņemu vērā.
 p.s. man kaut kāda aizdoma,ka Jdats ir tas pats zzz. Nu labi,katram sava diagnoze  ::

----------


## JDat

> p.s. man kaut kāda aizdoma,ka Jdats ir tas pats zzz. Nu labi,katram sava diagnoze


 
Ou. Paldies. Es labprāt gribētu būt zzz. Nu vismaz tikt pie zzz zināšanām, amata un algas.  :: 
A citādi... Paldies par komplimentu. Mans pašvērtējums uzreiz ir pieaudzis 10 reizes.

----------


## defs

Lielākā cilvēku problēma ir tā,ka ieņēmuši galvā "tikai tā un nekā savādāk".Sāksim ar terminoloģiju.Ja es rakstu "haļava",tad tas nozīmē,ka par to neviens nemaksā-vari rakt enerģiju no zemes kaut ar lāpstu,vai sarunā,lai vārnas atnes-nav svarīgi. Jau agrāk pieminēju,ka vējš,Saule,atmosfēra un viss pārējais,kas ir par velti-tas viss ir haļava. Ja vari dabūt enerģiju no Mēnes gaismas-arī ok! Tā kā domājiet,kungi.
 Bez tam šī ir kačera tēma un kačerim atvaļinājums.Tā kā sorry  ::  
Meklēju maiņstrāvas ģeneratoru,varbūt kādam mētājas? Tas vajadzīgs,lai pierāditu manu jauno teoriju,vai esmu auns vai kaut kā tā.

----------


## zzz

Auns tu tik tieshaam esi, pie kam daudzos liimenjos uzreiz.

Jau stipri sen kaa visi automashiinu gjeneratori ir mainjstraavas, probleema izgudrotaajam uz shrotu aiziet, vai?

----------


## Delfins

Ja pat dabūsi haļavno enerģiju, citai "sistēmai" tā būs deficītā.. Bilancei jābūt pa `0`, grozies kā gribi..  ::

----------


## defs

Kā jau rakstiju,vaina domāšanas veidā.Ir vietas,kur Oma likums nestrādā. Pretestība var būt turpat 0,bet strāva vadītājā nesasniedz to vērtību,kam vajadzētu būt pēc Oma likuma./nevaru uzreiz atrast linku  :: /
Izglītošanās nolūkā http://energodar.net/energy/index.html
Interesants ir Teslas slēdzis-vajadzēs arī to pamēgināt  ::  /es gan nedomāju,ka Tesla bija lohs/
 Es jau arī negaidīju,ka man par godu tūlīt šaus salūtu  ::  
Pagaidām pēc maniem aprēķiniem,lai dabūtu haļavu ir kaut kas jāiegulda.Ar 4w varu klausīties radio.Tā kā lielākā rēķināšana-kad tas atmaksāsies,ja gribēšu dabūt 600w,piemēram?
Visu cieņu lieliem zzz .. zinātniekiem!  :: 
p.s. par auto ģeneratoru arī domaju,bet man teorijas pētišanai pat nevajag tik jaudīgu.Ideja bija sekojoša-ģeneratoru griežu ar līdzstrāvas motoru,mēru to jaudu,ko patērēju.Un tad mēru to jaudu,ko iegūstu.Protams-tradiconāli tas nestrādā un ir galīgi garām ar zaudējumiem.Bet man ir cita doma,kā noņemt enerģiju-tur tas āķis.Un tikai tad -ir vai nav haļava?

----------


## defs

> Ja pat dabūsi haļavno enerģiju, citai "sistēmai" tā būs deficītā.. Bilancei jābūt pa `0`, grozies kā gribi..


  Ir aprēķināts,ka lietojot kaut vai to enerģiju,kas ir atmosfērā,uz vienu cilveku būtu vairāk kā 1,6MW.Tā kā ļoti tālu līdz tam,lai izsmeltu šādu resursu,kas nepārtraukti uzlēdājas...Izlāde notiek zibens veidā.

----------


## zzz

Onkulis Tesla nebija lohs (defs gan ir), shis sbija shiveriigs onkulis, kursh maaceeja veikli izraadiities un taisiit shovus. Un nodarbojaas ar lohu uzmeshanu. Tas shim izdevaas tik labi ka lohu puulji par sho fano veel ilgi peec nomirshanas. 

Bet man patiik defa plaanotaa aakstiishanaas ar mainjstraavas gjeneraatoru. Chalim aciimredzot pilniigs analfabeetisms par aktiivo/reaktiivo jaudu un shis taisaas to atklaat no jauna. Kaa jau tuukstoshi vinjam liidziigo muuzhiigo dzineeju pajolinju.

A vot par teslas " sleedzi"  gan esi nafig nokaveejis. Cits foruma muuzhiigo dzineeju "peetnieks"  - silinsh - jau to izpeetiija gadu atpakalj. Par rezultaatiem gan shis klusee kaa kaamis, laikam baidaas ka naftas ruupnieki sho tuuliit nomochiis.

----------


## defs

> Onkulis Tesla nebija lohs (defs gan ir), shis sbija shiveriigs onkulis, kursh maaceeja veikli izraadiities un taisiit shovus. Un nodarbojaas ar lohu uzmeshanu. Tas shim izdevaas tik labi ka lohu puulji par sho fano veel ilgi peec nomirshanas. 
> 
> Bet man patiik defa plaanotaa aakstiishanaas ar mainjstraavas gjeneraatoru. Chalim aciimredzot pilniigs analfabeetisms par aktiivo/reaktiivo jaudu un shis taisaas to atklaat no jauna. Kaa jau tuukstoshi vinjam liidziigo muuzhiigo dzineeju pajolinju.
> 
> A vot par teslas " sleedzi"  gan esi nafig nokaveejis. Cits foruma muuzhiigo dzineeju "peetnieks"  - silinsh - jau to izpeetiija gadu atpakalj. Par rezultaatiem gan shis klusee kaa kaamis, laikam baidaas ka naftas ruupnieki sho tuuliit nomochiis.


  Labi,paldies,zzz,ka apgaismoji.Paliekam pie tā,ka man mērinstrumenti glučī un es nemāku rēķināt.Par cik tik un tā nedomāju stāstīt detaļas,nav vērts no manas puses turpināt. Tā kā lai Tev laba veselība un citādi labi klājās   ::

----------


## defs

Te ir tā shēma,kur Oma likums nedarbojas.Pie šāda režīma 12V spuldze degot,bet vads esot auksts.Pats neesmu šo mēģinājis.
 zzz palūgšu  neapgrūtināt sevi ar loha tēmas komentēšanu,lai nemokās  ::

----------


## zzz

Waaaaa...

Zini, def, te gandriiz vai jaanjem nost bans aakstam kaspicham. Pie noteikuma ka shis nospaardiis defu un shaa atklaajumus un izgudrojumus.

Man jautaajums - tu, def, kaadu izgliitiibu esi ieguvis? Triis klases(nepabeigtas) pagasta bazniicas skolaa? Par elementaariem elektronikas jautaajumiem tev tieshaam sajeegas nav.

Tavaa no interneta pagraabtajaa sheemelee nav absoluuti nekaa mistiska un Nobelja preemija par Oma likuma apgaazshanu neviens par to nedabuus.

Kaa es jau prognozeeju, aaksts defs neapjeedz mainjstraavas kjeezhu funkcioneeshanu un apreekjinaashanu, ja ir sapriecaajies par degosho lampinju un auksto vadu.

----------


## zzz

> ,nav vērts no manas puses turpināt.


 Tipiskais gadiijums no tirlinjiem muuzhiigo dzineeju izgudrotaajiem - shis nosolaas taalak neturpinaat un tuuliit pat izvemj naakamo postu. def - tev ir smagi murgi un patalogjiska tieksme melot. Abas lietas dereetu aarsteet galvas dakterim. Vai arii vienkaarshi ar noshpriceeshanu, tas buutu humaanaak.

----------


## defs

Manuprāt zzz ir pats naftnieks vai LE darbinieks,neies jau zāģēt zaru,uz kura pats sēž-saprotama reakcija.Un problēmas ar kulturālu komunikāciju...
 Daži šajā forumā vienkārši izgāž žulti,bet neprot iesācējam paskaidrot,aiz kura gala lodāmurs rokā jātur,tas ir nožēlojami  ::  Ko Tev tolks no kāda tur zinātņu doktora vai kas arī Tu esi,ja proti tikai lamāt citus?
 Kaspich vismaz prot atbildēt uz jautājumiem-cienu to vīru!
Man IR haļava,pagaidām nedaudz,bet IR! Un ko zzz par to domā-man pie vienas vietas!

----------


## zzz

Tev, def, ir

1. drausmiigs analfabeetisms elektronikaa

2. naiva idiota ticiiba batoniem, ko tev sasprauz ausiis kraapnieki un citi taadi pashi analfabeeti kaa tu

3. iedomiiga idiota ticiiba, ka nu tik es tiem visiem profesoriem un naftiniekiem paraadiishu ar slepeno ezoterisko izgudrojumu no interneta

Par to tavu haljavu , tu jau pats meegjinaaji pieskaitiit saules paneljus, veeja dzineejus utt haljavai, taapat kaa aaksts, miers vinja piishljiem, laimiigaa kaartaa forums no shaa atbriivojies, dzhekinsh. 

Paaris vatu sales paneliiti internetaa var nopirkt par paardesmit dolaariem. Patentu par to tu gan nedabuusi nepavisam.  :: 

Ja defam reegojas ka shim tieshi ezoteeriskais aparaats vatus gjeneree, tad tas norakstaas uz shaa analfabeetismu.

----------


## defs

> Tev, def, ir
> 
> 1. drausmiigs analfabeetisms elektronikaa
> 
> 2. naiva idiota ticiiba batoniem, ko tev sasprauz ausiis kraapnieki un citi taadi pashi analfabeeti kaa tu
> 
> 3. iedomiiga idiota ticiiba, ka nu tik es tiem visiem profesoriem un naftiniekiem paraadiishu ar slepeno ezoterisko izgudrojumu no interneta
> 
> Par to tavu haljavu , tu jau pats meegjinaaji pieskaitiit saules paneljus, veeja dzineejus utt haljavai, taapat kaa aaksts, miers vinja piishljiem, laimiigaa kaartaa forums no shaa atbriivojies, dzhekinsh. 
> ...


  Ok,zzz,pie tā arī paliekam.Būs man Saules panelītis par pārdesmit zaļajiem.Bet tā Tu ar visu savu bezgalīgo gudrību neesi iemācījies savu tastatūru pārslēgt uz LV burtiem.
 Es ar profesoriem nekaroju.

----------


## zzz

Nu tas tieshi tu jau nespeej muti ciet patureet un centies forumu aplaimot ar idiota breecieniem : man ir haljavaa !!! 4 vatiiii!!! No kurienes, neteikshu, viss slepens.  :: 

Taa, biedriiti def, no tavas puses ir bezjeedziiga dailjliteratuura bez tehniska satura. Varbuut arii meegjinaajums naturaali kraapties, pie kaa arii muuzhiigo dzineeju tirlinji ir biezhi piekjerti.

----------


## defs

Es domāju,ka tēmu var dzēst vispār. Galīgs offtopiks aizgāja,kas galīgi neko nedod nevienam lasītājam. Man nav iemesla krāpties,jo nevienam neko nerādu tāpat un naudu neprasu.Ja es kļūdos-ok,tā mana problēma.
 Ja kādam interesē kačeri un tādas lietas-meklējiet googlē-ļoti daudzos forumos tiek apspriestas šīs lietas.
Šis ir mans pēdējais koments šajā tēmā. Tā kā paliec sveiks,zzz!

----------


## paravoziks

> Taa, biedriiti def, no tavas puses ir bezjeedziiga dailjliteratuura bez tehniska satura. Varbuut arii meegjinaajums naturaali kraapties, pie kaa arii muuzhiigo dzineeju tirlinji ir biezhi piekjerti.


  Un no tavas puses ir jēdzīga daiļliteratūra ? Tu taisi šo ?nē! Autoram ir tiesības pašam izlemt kad publicēt visu. Defam iesaku visu turpināt.Varbūt citiem tas ar interesē vai sanāks.

----------


## zzz

Tas ir viens no buutiskaakajiem iemesliem kaapeec muuzhiigo dzineeju teemas vajag meerceet sorkjiiraa.

Taas chakaree vaargaas smadzeniites citiem taadiem pat duracinjiem kaa defs.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Eu! A kur ir prikols ar to vadu? Tas vads tachu ir parak iss, lai pretestiba butu liela. un ari parak iss, lai indukcija butu liela? Nesaprotu nesaprotu... :/
edit; ... vai ari tomer tam vadam ir pietiekosi liela indukcija, lai tas nepaspetu piesatinaties isaja dzirksteles momenta, un pec tam vel atdotu energiju atpakalj lampinjai?
Beefs

----------


## Delfins

Varbūt kaut kāds speciāls sildīts hai-endisks vads ?

----------


## zzz

> Eu! A kur ir prikols ar to vadu? Tas vads tachu ir parak iss, lai pretestiba butu liela. un ari parak iss, lai indukcija butu liela?


 Liela, maza... Nevajag mineet, panjem tuvaako induktivitaates kalkulatoru internetaa un apreekjini.  (tur protams ir veel shaadi taadi nieki, kas jaapreekjina, lai skaidrotu taas drazinjas funkcioneeshanu, bet to pashlaik defs kaa maajasdarbu pilda, taapeec neteiksim shim priekshaa, lai shis pats kaartiigi iemaacaas  ::  )

> lai tas nepaspetu piesatinaties isaja dzirksteles momenta

Fu, Beef. Kaada, jopcik, " piesaatinaashanaas" ? Piesaatinaashanaas attiecas uz serdes magneetisko materiaalu, ja taads ir. Pliks vads nekur nekaadi nepiesaatinaas.

----------


## Jurkins

Man ar viens paziņa kādu laiku aizrāvies ar brīvajām enerģijām. Un ar tādu entuziasmu! Bet labāk lai ņemās nevis automātus spēlē vai kādu stulbu tīkla spēli  ::  
Uztinis šito pašu "kačeru" *pateicoties viņam, es zinu, kas tas ir  ::  ), pielicis galā kondensatoru bateriju ~5000uFx200V un prieājās, ka "šausmīgi ātri" uzlādējas - tipa, nez no kurienes enerģiju ņem. Es šim saku - nu davai ļoti aptuveni uz pirkstiem, ampērmetrs no barokļa tev ir, nu kaut "uz aci" paskaties, cik tā strāva uzlec, kamēr kondiņi lādējas, uzņem aptuveni laiku, kamēr uzlādējas, nu i piemet cik liels lādiņš iziet caur ampērmetru un cik beigās ir kondiķiem. Izrādās, viņš nemaz formulas C=Q/U un Q=I*t nezina. Uz ātro piemetu KPD ~20%. Nea, nevarot būt. Nu i ņemas, tagad konstruē dzirksteļspraugu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

zzz - ar piesatinasanos es biju domajis to laika intervalu, kura vada pretestiba no bezgalibas pietuvojas relajai vada pretestibai lidzstravas gadijuma. Sorry, man ar terminiem ta shvaki, bet domaju, ideju tu saprati.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Abet nevajag tur liidzstraavu daudz piesaukt, taa tur ir galiigi nji prichjom. Pareekjini laika konstantes, kas uz to sheemeli attiecas, visa bilde arii buus skaidra.

defs tieshi uz to arii ir iekritis, ka knapi ar gruutiibaam liidzstraavu apjeedz, bet mainjstraava un impulsi shim ir pilniigi njebumbum.  Parastaa kaite muuzhiigo dzineeju analfabeetiskajiem glupikjiem.

----------


## zzz

defs taa arii nav speejis savu oma likuma neapgaazshanu saprast, nu ko, jaauzraksta kaads nebuut paskaidrojums priekshaa, citaadi visaadiem paravozikiem arii reegosies magjija elementaaros elektronikas prikolos. 

Un taatad. 

1. Metriigais vara vada gabals nepavisam nav plika omiskaa pretestiiba, tam piemiit arii induktivitaate. Dotajaa gadiijumaa pietiekami buutiska induktivitaate. Panjemot induktivitaates kalkulatorus no interneta un pienjemot kaa modeli 1 vijuma spoli vai paarvades liiniju kaadaa videejaa ataalumaa no zemes, var noveerteet ka taa induktivitaate ir apmeeram 1 mikroHenrijs (plus miinus whatever) Lieluma kaarta skaidra. Aktiivo pretestiibu tam vadagabalam reekjinaat man ir absoluuts slinkums, jo pilniigi pietiek ar to faktu, ka taa ir daudzkaartiigi mazaaka kaa lampelei.

2. lampinjas pretestiibu pat defam ar shaa pagasta bazniicas skolas triis klashu nepabeigto izgliitiibu buutu jaabuut speejiigam apreekjinaat - kaadi 30 omi staavoklii, kad shii deg apmeeram uz savu nominaalo jaudu. Lampochkas induktivitaate saliidzinot ar metriigo vadu ir poh, taapeec ka lampochkas fiziskie izmeeri ir daudz mazaaki un tur taa kveeldiega satiishana siikaa spiraalee nekaadu jeedziigo induktivitaati neiztaisa.  

3.  Shemochkaa ir kondensators 470 pf uz 30kV. Tas tev, def, nekaadas smadzenju shuuninju kustiibas neizraisa? Nu, droshi vien ka nee, seedeet un religjiskaa ekstaazee boliities uz internetaa reklameeto magjisko sheemu jau praatinja piepuuleeshanu neprasa.
Eniivei, aizdedzes spole darbojoties kaa flyback, to kondensatoru uzlaadee liidz.. a hren vinj zin cik voltiem. Tur taas aizdedzes sveces ar 1mm skjirbu statiskais caursishanas spriegums buutu varbuut kaadi 4-5 kV, dinamiskais - augstaaks, tachu cik tieshi, dies vien zin.  Tas gan ir buutiski, tikai reekjinot energjiju, cik kondensators ir uzkraajis un cik tiek paarnesta vienaa ciklaa.

4. Kad kondensators uzlaadeejies liidz dzirksteljspraugas caursishanas spriegumam, taa arii tiek caursista. Taalaak aiz pofigisma deklareejam ka dzirksteljsprauga mums ir tapusi ideaala un shemochku novienkaarshojam liidz prastam svaarstiibu kontuuram: 470 pf kondensators, kam paraleeli ir 30 omu pretestiiba (lampele) un 1 mikrohenrija induktivitaate (aukstais magjiskais vada gabals).  (indukcijas spoles sekundaarais tinums arii ir pofig vienkaarshotaa analiizee, njemot veeraa induktivitaashu paraleelaas sasleegshanas likumus).

5. Taalaak viss ir vienkaarshi detckij vapros. Shii svaarstiibu kontuura frekvence ir  apmeeram 7 MHz, svaarstiibu kontuura labums Q - kaut kaads galiigaakais p!zdec, knapi paari 0.5. Kas noziimee ka shaadaa svaarstiibu kontuuraa nepaspeej pat jeedziigi notikt paaris svaarstiibu periodi un paiet 1 mikrosekunde, kaa visa kondensatoraa uzkraataa energjija ir aizgaajusi KUR? - muusu 30 omiigajaa lampelee. QED. (kauch kaada neliela dalja arliidzan izstarojas eeteraa kaa elektromagneetiskais vilnis) 

6. Lampeles kveeldiega termiskaas inerces deelj ir pofig ka caur to ir izgaajis vairaaku kilovoltu un dafiga ampeeru, tachu mazaak kaa mikrosekundi ilgstoshss impulss, taa spiidinaas atbilstoshi videejai uz taas izkliedeetajai jaudai (pie noteikuma ka atseviskjaa impulsa energjija ir mazaaka kaa taada kas nepiecieshama lampeles uzspridzinaashanai nafig - kas shajaa sheemaa izpildaas)

Rezultaataa, biedriishu  defa un paravozika izbriineeshanaas un acu izboliishana par auksto vadu ceelaas no taa ka shie skolinjaa ar gruutiibaam ir apguvushi Oma likumu liidzstraavai, neko citu nejeedz, un pa trulo meegjina to pielietot shai sheemelei. Tikai shajaa sheemelee nav nekas i ne tuvu liidziigs liidzstraavai, un magjiskajam aukstajam vada gabalam piemiit arii induktivitaate. Un galiigi nekaadu ezoteeriski magjisko paraadiibu. 

Un veel, biedriitim defam taa saprashana par elektroniku ir apmeeram PASTUUZHA ELEKTRIIBAS KLOKJA iesleegshanas liimenii. Katraa zinjaa, ja shis buutu dziivee sastapies ar cik necik jaudiigaam radio raidoshaam iekaartaam, tad shim nevajadzeetu briiniities par auksto vadu, degosho lampeli un  tamliidziigiem ikdieniskjiem siikumiem.

----------


## zzz

Tam visam komplektaa var veel piemetinaat ka Oma likums formaali njemot, iisteniibaa gandriiz vai vairaak neizpildaas, kaa izpildaas.  Tikai tas viss atkal nav nekas ezoteerisks un nerada nekaadas ne haljavnij energjijas, ne fizikas apgazshanas.

Viens no Oma lika formuleejumiem buutu apmeeram taads, ka vadiitaajam cauri pluustoshaa straava ir tieshi proporcionaala pieliktajam spriegumam un ir saistiita ar noteiktu, dotajam vadiitaajam raksturiigu konstanti. Biezhaak lieto shiis konstantes apgriezto veertiibu un sauc to par vadiitaaja pretestiibu.  Tikai taada veidaa tas cieshami izpildaas tikai metaaliem un dazhiem citiem materiaaliem  un arii tad pie noteikuma, ka mainoties straavai/spriegumam/izdaliitajai jaudai, vadiitaaja temperatuura tiek uztureeta nemainiiga. Pusvadiitaajiem, jonizeetaam gaazeem, elektroliitiem utt pretestiiba nefiga nav konstanta atkariibaa no pieliktaa sprieguma/pluustoshaas straavas. Nemaz veel nerunaajot par speciaali izveidotaam pusvadiitaaju vai citu elektronisko ieriichu struktuuraam (piem diodes utt) kuru pretestiiba ir pat dahrena nelineaara un shiis ieriices tiek izmantotas tieshi to nelineaaro iipashiibu deelj.

Oma likums nav fundamentaals visaptveroshs likums taadaa pat noziimee kaa piemeeram energjijas nezuudamiibas likums. Tas driizaak ir lietderiigs tuvinaajums, kursh cieshami apraksta metaalu vadiitaaju uzvediibu un ir noderiigs instruments arii citu, nelineaaru sisteemu aprakstiishanai pareizi to pielietojot/izprotot taa buutiibu.  

defa publiceetajaa ezoteeriskajaa sheemelee gan nekaada iipashaa Oma likuma apgaazshana nenotika, shim vienkaarshi vajadzeeja jeegt pielietot Oma likuma paplashinaajumu uz mainstraavas kjeedeem.

----------

